# Can you refreeze thawed embies?



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Sorry if this is a draft question but its puzzling me at the moment what I do  

We are lucky enough to have 4 embies frozen on day 2 and hope to do a FET June time.  The clinic said I can choose to thaw however many I want (and we only plan in transferring 1 if lucky enough  ).  I think what I'd like to do is thaw all 4, transfere the best one  () then refreeze if any viable so we have enough bite at the cherry so to speak.

Is it possible to refreeze or do you think I'm been over opitmastic??

Many thanks

Beckalouise x


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Hi Beckalouise,

It will depend purely on your clinic really, some will twice freeze and some won't.  There have been live births from twice frozen embryos but the statistics aren't really available I don't think.  What you have to remember is most clinics have very high standards for freezing and even if you thawed them all and even got all four to blast the odds of them being suitable to re-freeze is probably quite small I would think.

It's a tricky one really, most clinics quote 60-70% of embryos will survive the thaw, so odds are you could lose one in the thaw, although of course it could be more and it might be none.  To be honest, I think it's all a bit of a punt!  I'm assuming you're hoping to culture them further?  With the way most clinics seem to work, you will need to thaw them all to even try for blast.  So if you're only looking to transfer one I think I'd be tempted to thaw two in your shoes and hope both survive and choose the best for a 3 day transfer.

Of course it's all personal choice though, what you should perhaps try and do though, is speak to one of the embryologists at your clinic and see what they recommend.  Good luck xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks dudders think I will ring embryologists nearer the time


----------



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

We had 5 embryos frozen at day 1 due to a thin lining. We're currently having a FET (with 2 put back if possible) and originally said we'd thaw 2 and if they didn't thaw properly keep thawing until we'd got 2 that thawed successfully. Of course, this places a bit of a timescale on things as they must be thawed as closely together as possible. 

When my lining was thick enough, the clinic advised we thaw 3 just in case 1 didn't make it, which we agreed to. I'm so glad we did. We had 3 thawed this morning and, sure enough, 1 didn't thaw properly so now we have 2. However, they asked us if we wanted to thaw another 1 because not only do they have to successfulyly thaw but as they're less than day 5, they also need to successfully divide. The embryologist did say that at day 1 the likelihood of them dividing is quite high, so we decided not to thaw any more and   the two we've got divide.

We decided to keep 2 in the freezer rather than to thaw them all and run the risk of having 5 go to blast but none being good enough to refreeze. That way, at least we have another 'go' if this cycle doesn't work.

Good luck with your decision. xx


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you cay, sending lots of   for those little embies dividing


----------

